# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Nju Jork: Protestë për pavarësinë e Kosovës më 10 dhjetor

## ABytyqi

Nju Jork: Protestë për pavarësinë e Kosovës më 10 dhjetor 



Organizatat lobiste shqiptaro-amerikane dhe shoqatat e tjera në SHBA më 10 dhjetor do të organizojnë protestë masive në Nju Jork në mbështetje të pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Drejtori ekzekutiv i Këshillit Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan (KKSHA), Avni Mustafaj vërtetoi mbajtjen e kësaj proteste në mesditë më 10 dhjetor para selisë së OKB-së, në ditën kur sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Ban Ki-Moon do të marrë raportin final për bisedat intensive që përmbyllën negociatat për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës. 

Organizatat shqiptare në SHBA kanë hartuar një raport ku theksohen krimet serbe në Kosovë dhe të dhëna të tjera të publikuara: 12.000 të vrarë dhe të zhdukur, 48.500 të plagosur, më shumë se 1.3 milion refugjatë dhe shkatërrimi i më shumë se 65 për qind të pasurive private dhe shtetërore në mbarë Kosovën. 

Protesta për pavarësinë e Kosovës do jetë me moton "Mbahu Nëno mos ke frikë, se ke djemtë në Amerikë", ndërsa ajo do të mbështetet nga National Albanian American Council, Vatra, Albanian American National Organization, Balkan Care Foundation, Fondi Humanitar Malesia si dhe organizata tjera, degët e partive dhe komunitetet fetare. 

INA

----------


## skipetar

*Më 10 dhjetor tubim në New York për pavarësinë*

*Në ditën kur është paraparë dorëzimi i raportit Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Ban Ki Moon nga ana e treshes ndërkombëtare përfaqësuesit të Bashkimit Evropian, të SHBA-ve dhe atij të Rusisë lidhur me rezultatin e negociatave katërmuajshme shtesë për Kosovën, organizatat shqiptaro-amerikane me në krye Këshillin Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan do të mbajnë një tubim në New York në shenjë mbështetje dhe për njohje të pavarësisë së Kosovës.*

Me këtë rast do të marrin pjesë të gjitha organizatat përfshirë edhe më të vjetrën Vatra, që tubojnë shqiptaro-amerikanët nga të gjitha viset shqiptare në Ballkan, ndërkaq moto e kësaj mbështetje do të jetë vargu i famshëm nga poezia e Nolit, "Jepni për Nënën," 'Mbahu Nano mos kij frikë se ke djemtë n'Amerikë,' një varg ky me të cilin duan të identifikohen organizatorët dhe pjesëmarrësit në këto momente vendimtare, historike për të ardhmen e Kosovës.

Tubimi do të mbahet para selisë së Kombeve të Bashkuara në New York ndërkaq në raportin që do të shpërndahet po atë ditë do të arsyetohet domosdoshmëria e zyratrizimit sa më parë të pavarësisë së Kosovës si një vullnet i shumicës në Kosovë tashmë i njohur nga fuqitë botërore. Në këtë tubim pritet të marrin pjesë jo vetëm shqiptaro-amerikanë nga New York-u dhe shtetet amerikane përreth, por edhe nga shtete të tjera
dhe qendra metropolitane si Chicago, Detroit, Dallas, etj. /S.gashi/

rtklive.com
2 dhjetor 2007

----------


## biligoa

Urime per hapsin e temes.

----------


## EDUARDI

* Kosova-Proteste paqesore perpara Nr. 10  Downing Street

Thirrje Kombetare qytetare

Te nderuar bashkekombas apo kryetare te shoqatave shqiptare ne 
Mbreterine e Bashkuar apo gjetke !

Te shtyre vetem nga interesa kombetare dhe ne nje moment teper 
delikat per kombin shqiptar ne teresi, shoqata shqiptare "Ardhmeria" 
qe ushtron aktivitetin e saj ligjor ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar prej 
vitesh, e mbeshtetur nga antare te Parlamentit Britanik, brenda 
procedurave ligjore dhe akteve procedurale ne fuqi ne Mbreterine e 
Bashkuar dhe ne marreveshje te plote me organet kompetente qeveritare 
ne Londer, organizon ne daten 09 Dhjetor 2007, prej ores 11: 30/- 
deri ne oren 15:00/- perpara nderteses qeveritare - Nr. 10  Downing 
Street, nje proteste paqesore ne mbeshtetje te pamvaresise se 
Kosoves. 

Shoqata "Ardhmeria" eshte e gatshme te perkrahe cdo individual 
shqipfoles apo shoqate shqiptare jo vetem ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar 
por kudo ne glob nqse fatet e kombit shqiptar jane ne pikepyetje, 
prandaj, te nderuar bashkekombas, ne emer te kombit shqiptar ju 
kerkojme te na bashkoheni ne keto momente teper delikate dhe te 
ngrejme zerin tone te perbashket per hir te gjakut te derdhur te 
vellezerve dhe motrave tona ne vitet me moderne te shekullit te 
kaluar, per hir te histories sone te lavdishme qe nuk eshte hezituar 
te shkruhet me gjak, per hir te se ardhmes se kombit shqiptar ne 
teresi dhe per hir te paqes ne Ballkanin e trazuar. 

Objektivi kryesor i kesaj proteste paqesore eshte te cojme zerin tone 
nepermjet Deres qe permban Nr. 10  Downing Street ne te gjitha 
qeverite e botes duke perfshire ate te Serbise, Rusise apo edhe 
qeverive te tjera qe nuk perkrahin planin Ahtisari per fatin e 
Kosoves.

Edhe njehere ju lutemi te na bashkoheni ne keto momente dhe te 
kerkojme me cdo kusht, 

Pamvaresine e panegociueshme te Kosoves.

Faleminderit per bashkepunimin dhe mirekuptimin. 

Per shoqaten "Ardhmeria", 

Z. Lutfi Vata
*

----------


## skeshqe

TE GJITHE TE BASHKUAR NE DEMONSTRATE PAQESORE PER
NJOHJEN E MENJEHERSHME TE PAVARESISE SE KOSOVES

Komunitetit Shqiptar në Amerikë, i udhëhequr nga Këshilli Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan se bashku me shoqata dhe organizata te tjera Shqiptaro-Amerikane si dhe me mbështetjen e plotë të Kishës Katolike Shqiptare, Qendrës Islame Shqiptare, Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, i bëjnë thirrje të gjithë vëllezërve e motrave tona nga të gjithë trojet shqiptare të Shqipërisë, Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, Preshevës dhe Çamërisë të bashkohen në një demonstratë madhështore paqësore me moton TE NJIHET PAVARESIA E KOSOVES MENJEHERE ne sheshin Dag Hammarskjold në Avenue 1 dhe rrugën 47, të hënën në datë 10 dhjetor, në orën 12 pa pese. 

Në demonstratë janë ftuar dhe anëtarë të kongresit e senatit Amerikan, miq të dëshmuar të çështjes shqiptare. 

Në 10 Dhjetor treshja negociuese Wizner-Ishinger- Harchenko do të dorëzojë raportin rreth bisedimeve të dështuara Shqiptaro-Serbe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara, zotit Ban Ki Mun.   Serbia dhe miqtë e saj vazhdojnë perpjekjet për ta shtyrë pafundësisht njohjen e pavaresisë dhe për rikthimin e shqiptareve në zgjedhen sllave. 

Eshtë shumë e rëndësishme që komuniteti Shqiptar në Amerikë, një pararojë e përhershme e çështjes kombëtare, qe me dinjtet dhe veper e ka deshmuar thirrjen 'MBAHU NENO MOS KE FRIKE SE KE DJEMTE NE AMERIKE', të dalë në këtë tubim në mënyrë masive për ti treguar Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe komunitetit ndërkombëtar se pavarësia është zgjidhja e vetme dhe se ç'do shtyrje tjetër e njohjes se pavaresisë së Kosovës është e papranueshme. Ka ardhur koha që sakrificat e atyre që ranë në luftë për lirinë e Kosoves të kurorëzohen me njohjen e menjëhershme të pavarësisë së saj. 

Derisa të njihet pavarësia e Kosovës, askush që e quan veten Shqiptar nuk mund të rrijë i qetë.  Për mëmëdhenë edhe një herë Shqiptar, mos rri, po duku, Shqiptar!

Organizatat Pjesëmarrëse:

Vatra, Albanian Aid Society, Albanian American Women Organization, Albanian American Cultural, Foundation Albanian American Committee of Illinois, Albanian American National Organization, Albanian American Society Foundation, Albanian Catholic Churches, American Cultural Center of Michigan, Albanian Islamic Centers, Atdheu na Bashkon, Albanian Orthodox Churches, Albanian Yellow Page, Ana Malit, Balkan Care Foundation, Bashkimi Demokrat, Democratic League of Kosova NY/Detroit, Besa/Massachusetts Albanian American Society, Democratic League of Dardania NY/Chicago, Fondi Humanitare Malesia, Fondi Përbashkët Shqiptar - Paterson, Partia Levizja e Legalitetit, Këshilli Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan, Kraja Foundation, Kosova Albanian Society of Boston, Komuniteti Shqiptar Hasan Prishtina, Plave Guci Foundation, Shoqata Ded Gjo Luli, Shoqata Adhetare Dibrane, Shoqata Rugova,  Shqiptaro-Amerikanë t per Demokraci, dhe Shoqata US Ulqini. 

 Sponsor i Medias





Per më tepër informacion mund të kontaktoni:

Avni Mustafaj:   (202) 557-6865  |   avni@naac.org 
    Daniel Kristo:     (973) 517-9369  |   dkristo@naac. org

----------


## Kreshniku1985

:Globi:  
* MARSHI STUDENTORË PER PAVARËSI*

S  K  E  N  A  R  I

   10 dhjetorit 2007,    ora 12 :00
Nisja e Marshit do të bëhet nga Qendra e studentëve për të vazhduar deri te Kuvendi i Kosovës. Duke përshkruar këto rrugë: nga Qendra e Studentëve në drejtim të Rrethit për të  marshuar  drejtë Qendrës së Prishtinës.                            
Marshi do të jetë i qetë, do të krijohen kordone nga organizatorët-studentë të veshur me bluza të bardha në të dy anët e rrugës. 
Marshuesit  do të mbajnë në dorë nga një fletë të bardhë në të cilën do të shkruhen aktet juridike dhe politike, ndërkombëtare në bazë të të cilave garantohët pavarësia e popujve. 
                       Pse është zgjedhur data 10 dhjetor, sepse:
	Është dita ndërkombëtare e të drejtave të njeriut,
	Me këtë datë do të përfundojnë negociatat  shtesë në mes të Prishtinës dhe Beogradit, 
	Me këtë datë Simbolet Shtetërore dhe Kushtetuta e Kosovës do të jenë të gatshme, 

Marshuesit do të qëndrojnë para Kuvendit, derisa Kuvendi të shpallë pavarsinë e Kosovës, por nuk do të pengojnë punën e Kuvendit,
Pasë shpalljes do të filloj festa e madhe.

KËSHILLI ORGANIZATIV I STUDENTËVE...!
Distancohët nga çdo veprim  i cili është në kundërshtim me ligjin.
KËSHILLI ORGANIZATIV I STUDENTËVE...!
Ju bënë ftesë të gjithë qytetarëve që të jenë të qetë dhe të vetëpërmbajtur nga aktet e dhunës.
KËSHILLI ORGANIZATIV I STUDENTËVE...!
Do të përdor të gjitha format e presionit demokratik deri në realizimin e pavarsisë së Kosovës.


ORGANIZATORË :
  KËSHILLI ORGANIZATIV I STUDENTËVE...!  

Tel.     +377(0) 44 609 830       E-mail.  10-12-2007@live.com
           +377(0) 44 372 676                    nismastudentore-up@hotmail.com 
u_s_sh@yahoo.com

----------


## niktironci

Nje Kosove e pamvarur, nuk eshte mire vetem per Kosoven, por per Gjithe Shqiperine,si edhe qetesine ne Ballkan, dhe Europe.
Sic shpallem Shqiperine e pamvarur, te shpallet edhe Kosova e pamvarur.
Kosova e pamvarur eshte e ardhme edhe per Shqiperine,dhe mendoj nuk duhen ndare, interest e Kosoves nga Shqiperia.

----------


## EDUARDI

Te nderuar bashkekombas dhe dashamires te shqiptareve ne Britani apo gjetke, 



Shqiptaret ne Britani, te udhehequr nga Shoqatat shqiptare qe ushtrojne aktivitetin e tyre ligjor ne Londer apo gjetke [deri ne keto momente 12 shoqata me aktivitet te plote], prej ditesh e kane marre nje vendim te perbashket, pa dallim krahinor apo interesa perfitimi personale, te nisur vetem nga interesa kombetare, qe nepermjet nje tubimi madheshtor qe do te zhvillohet me 09/12/2007, diten e Djele, prej ores 11:30/- deri me 15:00/-perballe nderteses qeveritare â€“ Downing Street, dhe ne pershtatje te  plote me rregullat/ligjet qe aplikohen ne Britani, ti thuhet popullit britanik dhe qeverive qe e kane udhehequr kete popull kaq zemergjere dhe demokratik prej Pranveres se 1999-es e deri me sot, - THANK YOU- [faleminderit] per cfare ata kane bere per hir te popullit shqiptar te Kosoves martire qe prej dekadash ka qene viktime e panderprere e makinerise vrasese serbe dhe politikave te tyre gllaberuese. 



Jemi mese te vetedijshem se vitet 1998 â€“ 1999 kane qene vite teper delikate jo vetem per fatet e Kosoves sone te dashur, por per fatet e kombit shqiptar ne teresi. 



Pas kaq shume e shume vitesh perpjekjeje, u desh te derdhet gjaku i qindra, mijra motrave dhe vellezerve tane shqiptare, nga Mitrovica e Gjirokastra, nga Presheva e Istogu, qe ne Rambuje te shnderohet emri nga rebele ne te lavdishmen UCK dhe me emrin dhe gjakun e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari dhe ndihmen e pacmueshme te perendimit te arrijme ne keto momente kaq delikate per te ardhmen jo vetem te Kosoves por te Ballkanit ne teresi. 



Personalisht, nuk mund te harroj kurre ato momente teper kritike kur shoke apo kolege te mi bashkeluftetare te UCK-se kane dhene shpirt ne ato vite ne token e Shqipeve padrejtesisht e pushtuar nga okupatori serb.  



Data 10 Dhjetor 2007 eshte nje dite teper e shenuar per kombin shqiptar ne teresi pasi ajo shenon fundin e negociatave ndermjet shqiptareve dhe serbeve dhe qe natyrisht do te shoqerohet me ngjarje te tjera teper te rendesishme, pra me pamvaresine e panegociueshme te Kosoves.



Te nderuar bashkekombas, ne nuk po shkojme ne daten 09 Dhjetor ne Downing Street te firmosim pamvaresine e Kosoves, por per ti thene FALEMINDERIT popullit britanik qe ka luajtur pothuajse rolin kryesor qysh nga detyrimi me force i largimit te trupave gjakatare serbe nga trojet tona e deri ne ditet e sotme. Ne shqiptaret e Britanise nuk mund te rime e te presim qe pas pamvaresise Britania te na fale nje buzeqeshje por ne dime te respektojme dhe nuk ka pengese qe te na ndale ne vendimet tona teper te kujdesshme.



Prandaj te nderuar bashkekombas, bashkojuni thirrjes sone te sinqerte per Pamvaresine e Kosovoves, kjo tashme, nga nje ender prej viteve 1913, eshte bere nje realitet i pasabotueshem. 



Ky eshte momenti me i pershtatshem qe edhe ti te bashkohesh me shumicen pa marre parasysh gjerat e vogla apo ambicjet personale te pavlera, ne jemi shqiptare pavaresisht nga diakekti gjuhesor. 



Le te bashkohemi te gjithe, shqiptare dhe te jo-shqiptare apo parlamentare britanike, me 09 Dhjetor 2007 dhe njezeri te therrasim per ore te tera â€œThank You Britainâ€, ky eshte momenti qe mund te degjohet edhe zeri juaj. 



Rrofte Kosova dhe shqiptaret kudo ne bote. Lavdi gjakut te derdhur te legjendareve te UCK-se, Lavdi historise sone te lavdishme qe nuk eshte hezituar te shkruhet me gjak edhe ne vitet me moderne te njerezimit, Lavdi komandantit tone kombetar, Adem Jasharit. Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.



Me respekt

Klemend Banushi 

Londer

----------


## biligoa

Jehona e kushtrimit të mërgatës sonë në Amerikë!
 

MANIFESTE ATDHETARIE TË MËRGATËS  SHQIPTARE

 NË AMERIKË!


         Shkruan: Ferit RAMADANI 

         Kërçovë, 01. XII. 2007



         Kontinenti i largët, Amerika, është bërë pikësynimi i shtegtimit shqiptar, për ku, shqiptarët jo vetëm që ia mësyejnë për të qëndruar me dekada, por, dalin për t’u përballë për shumë aspekte të mbijetimit se si të kthehen në Atdheun e  vet ku do të dominojë mirëqenia dhe liria. Prej atje, shqiptarët pothuajse kanë bërë gjithë sfidimin se si të formësohet ligjësia edhe në “shtetësinë shqiptare të plotë”, që ajo, njëherë e përgjithmonë në bashkimin e trojeve të ndara të hyjë rrjedhave të zhvillimit me trendin e nuancave të pavarësisë dhe lirisë si në Amerikë, për të fituar shqiptaria vitalitetin e vet, ashtu siç e projektuan rilindasit e herëshëm, e që u përcoll deri tek heronjtë e rezistencës militante  të ditëve të sotme !

         Gjithë kjo pamje e veprimeve të shqiptarëve që jetonin e punonin në Amerikë i vërtetonte dëshmitë e përshtypjeve gjatë gjithë muajit prill derisa ndodhesha me ata për ta kaluar një miqësi të ëndërruar qyshkur. Ajo që mund të dalë nga takimet me shqiptarët e asaj mërgate nuk është vetëm rastësi ! Ajo është një karakteristikë e posaçme që ata e kultivojnë duke e përcjellur tek ma të rinjtë , që nga ata më të moshuarit se: Kur të vijnë shqiptarë nga Atdheu, të kujtëdoqoftë ane, t’i presin me gosti! T’i ftojmë për ta kaluar netët! Dhe të shmallemi duke dëgjuar se si është situata  e, si shkojnë rrjedhat e rritës e të zhvillimit në Atdhe! 

         Për të gjitha këto, mërgata shqiptare e Amerikës ma mirë se të gjithë, bile, ma fuqishëm se  shtetësia dhe diplomacia shqiptare e vendit e ka luajtur rolin se si të bëhet ndërkombëtarizimi shqiptarë, i cili gjatë shekullit njëzet shpeshherë u ndodh në zgripe e katandi! Sa herë Atdheu  mori një trajtë të përçudnuar nga faktorët  e fuqishëm të okupimit sllav, dhe u  rrudh, gjegjësisht u vu në aktet e heshtjes dhe të nënshtrimit, doli si jehonë kushtrimi zëri i largësisë së kësaj mërgate dhe me origjinalitetin e kërkesave u vu në mbështetje të asaj që rrënohej dhe pati synim të zhbërjes totale! Ajo ia ktheu ndryshe hesapet pushtuesit, duke ia pamundësuar realizimin e ëndërrave bishare! Ishte ajo mërgata shqiptare e cila u përballë gjithkah që ajo copë Shqipëri të bëhej e pranuar në mekanizmat ndërkombëtarë. Ashtu siç u përballën Mid’hat Frashëri, Konica e Noli! Ishte po ajo mërgatë e shqiptarëve të Amerikës që dolën rrugëve të Uashingtonit, Nju Yorkut e Qikagos për t’i thënë stop thundrës së egër të federalizmit titist, perandorisë së kuqe të vëllazërimbashkimit vrastar e cila, nëpërkëmbi Kosovën, Pollogun dhe Pellagoninë, Preshevën e Medvegjën, Plavën dhe Gusinë! Ishte po ajo mërgata shqiptare, e cila, u doli përballë gjithë sfidave dhe luftoi me pendë e me pushkë  për t’u realizuar e drejta legjitime e natyrore e shqiptarëve që për hirë të regjimeve përjetonin okupimin bizantin në të drejtat themelore të komunikimit dhe integrimit të vlerave kombëtare!

         Për gjithë këto, mërgata shqiptare e Amerikës, atje larg në kontinentin e një zhvillimi të çuditshëm ku shpejtësia e komunikimit dhe liria e veprimit janë pa cak, ka një peshë të definuar e cila bëhet manifest i përhershëm i Atdhetarisë. Ajo e ka pushtuar linjën e parë të vrojtimit dhe haptas dallohet në historinë e tronditjes shqiptare! Ajo rrjedhat e atij lumi shtegtues i ka vënë në blic - kujtimet e shkuljes nga vatani i Atdheut, dhe për ato çaste prekëse kthehet e rikthehet të flasë për ta zbardhur misterin i cili i detyroi të nisen shtigjeve, që në kujtesën e tyre është pasqyruar si  realiteti më i hidhur i një dëshmie të madhe që ka marrë dimensioni i mallit për Atdheun e ndarë !

         Në këto binarë endet trendi i vlimit prej ku përvëlohet bima e shqiptarisë, dhe me këmbëngultësi vepron në Amerikë t’a shpërndajë për të mirë aftësinë e Albanëve siç i dijnë në çdo shtet të kësaj federate të madhe! Gjegjësisht , mërgata shqiptare në Amerikë ka shpërndarë rrënjët e mbijetimit, dhe ata në çdo strukturë të jetës krijojnë dhe veprojnë nga punët e krahut e deri tek punët me peshë mendore! Nga mërgata e këtyre shqiptarëve, Amerika ka pasur mundësi të përfitojë, dhe ajo sipas gjithë asaj se si ka vepruar, ka ditur si ta bëjë përfitimin e dyfishtë! Nga njëra anë ka pasur dobi se shqiptarët me përkushtim dhe me kualitet kanë kryer shërbime të ndryshme, dhe nga ana tjetër, duke krijuar rrethana të një vlere materiale ka krijuar unitetin e domethënies Amerikë ku jetojnë qytetarë të çdo përkatësie kombëtare, por janë të barabartë në çdo sferë jetësore ! 

         Njëkohësisht, në këtë bashkëveprim, Amerika dhe shqiptarët e mërguar janë nisur tok për betejën strategjike t’i çlirojnë nga brengat të gjithë të ngujuarit nga ideologjitë që iu vërsulën Atdheut të përçarë për ta bërë kockë e lëkurë nga varfëria dhe për ta lënë në terr nga dituria e përparimi! Ashtu siç është gjithë realiteti , ashtu e kanë përjetuar edhe shqiptarët e kësaj mërgate ankthin për Atdheun dhe mundimet e kurbetit i cili në skenën e akteve jetësore ua ka sjell befas dhembjet dhe vuajtjet, ndërsa shumë rrallë u ka trokitur gëzimi! Megjithatë , kjo mërgatë e fuqishme, duke krijuar lidhjen e gjakut, në mungesë të farefisnisë dhe largësisë së vatanit, i ka dalë kohës përpara t’i thotë se ne jemi e do të mbesim të pagjunjëzuar dhe do të veprojmë në bazë të traditave të të parëve tanë! 

           Me një fjalë, ata duke e parë rrezikun e shpërbërjes kombëtare, janë kthyer me shpirtë nga Atdheu dhe në funksion të mbijetesës  kanë vënë shenjat e idetitetit heroik nëpër çdo dhomë e paradhomë të banesave që shoqërohen me shqiponjën dykrenore!  Pothuajse, nuk ka shtëpi e banesë të mërgatës shqiptare pa figurat heroike të shqiptarisë! Skenderbeu, Ismail Qemali, Abdyl Frashëri, dhe shumë të tjerë rilindas luftëtarë e krijues i kanë zënë vendet si në hapësirë poashtu edhe në shpirtin e tyre. Gjithsesi, bashkëjetojnë edhe heronjtë e lavdishëm të Ushtrisë së Bacës Adem Jashari, siç rrijnë bashkë Mefailat e Xhemë Gostivari! Dhe në sytë e mërgimtarëve del vezullimi që i shëmbëllen mallit dhe gatishmërisë që të flijohen për idealin e bijëve heronj që e dhanë jetën për liri e pavarësi!

         Gjithë kjo, tek mërgata shqiptare e Amerikës është bërë kulmi i revoltës së madhe qyshkur janë nisur për në mërgim. Kthimi i shpinës për tu larguar nëpër rrethana të ndryshme, tek ata është bërë fiksim i një çudie të madhe. Pesha e ndërgjegjës prej mallit nga ndarja e parë ka rrezatuar dashurinë e përhershme që pastaj, nga largimi i gjatë, është kthyer në kulm rrëfimesh ku mbushet fatura e kalvareve dhe mundimeve krahas asaj të kapitalit material që mblodhën ta sjellin në Atdheun e përflakur nga varfëria! Është pikërisht  ky momenti ma madhështor që e ka zhvilluar dhe e ka mbajtur mërgatën shqiptare e cila, ka ditur ta çojë lart flamurin e fitores! Vetëm me punë të madhe ajo ka arritur ta krijojë kapitalin material  krahas kapitalit moral dhe atij kombëtarë! E gjithë kjo, me një krenari mundet të hyjë në analet e përshkrimeve për mërgatën shqiptare në Amerikë e cila luan rolin domethënës në çdo sferë të jetës shoqërore! Ata sot i gjen edhe si zyrtarë që drejtojnë organizata të ndryshme të ndërtimtarisë, hotelierisë, industrisë! I gjen në mjekësi, arkitekturë, informim dhe diplomaci. I gjen edhe në ushtri si ushtarakë shumë të respektuar e të aftë në shërbim!

         E gjithë kjo është biblika më e çuditshme e analeve jetësore! Atyre që në Atdheun ku lindën nuk u mundësohej asgjë të bënin për kafshatën, Amerika ua dha të gjitha, që jo vetëm për vete por edhe për Atdheun të dërgonin! Kjo i ngjan jetës së feniksit që sa herë e shkrumosin dhe e bëjnë hi ai ringjallet dhe fluturon lartësive! Kjo i ngjan edhe teatrit ku në skenë bëhet aktrim me aktorë që vriten e priten me shpata dhe dalin nga plagët  edhe më të fortë ! Kjo i ngjan përballjes së Titanikut me dallgët e detit që e fundosin të mbesë pa nam e nishan! Megjithat, gjithçka e ka marrë trajtën e rikthimit në mërgatën shqiptare dhe ajo hy në analet e përshkrimeve e rivitalizuar ! Ashtu siç i bën punët e përditshmërisë  me kualitet dhe me disciplinë, ajo me ndershmëri i kryen edhe obligimet që ia ka vënë vetvetes për kultivimin e traditës kombëtare! Për këtë bashkëbiseduam me shumë mërgimtarë të këtij nënqielli të gjërë, ku ata për çdo ditë, pushtojnë hapësira dhe për një kuvendim, si shqipet turren rrugëve të Amerikës të bëhen tok në Kuvende kombëtare, në dasma e në morte! Ata turren për gjithçka që e kërkon nevoja dhe që është në të mirën e gjakut dhe gjuhës, në të mirën e At - Dheut ...!

----------


## EDUARDI

Protesta në NY,   Londër,   Prishtinë në mbrojtje të pavarësisë së Kosovës 


Londër


Komuniteti shqiptar në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar organizon të dielën me 9 Dhjetor ora 11.30 para 10 Down Street protestën më të madhe paqësore në Mbrojtje të Pavarësisë së Kosovës. 
Sipas organizatorëve janë bërë të gjitha përgatitjet e nevojshme që kjo protestë paqësore të realizohet me sukses.
Në mbështetjen dhe përkrahjen e plotë të shoqatave shqiptare në Britani kjo prostestë e para që nga koha e luftës,  do të jetë më e madhja e organizuar ndonjëherë nën moton 
"Të gjithë së bashku për pavarësinë e Kosovës"


Shoqata "Ardhmëria"
Shoqata "Edith Durham"
"British Culture of Britain"
Shoqata "Dituria"
"Centre for Albanian Studies"
"Albanian Association for mental Health"
"Skenderbeu"
"LSE Albanian Society"
"Sfida"
"Albanur"
"UK Albanians"
"Tifozat Kuq e Zi"
"London Mjaft Club"








NY

I bëjmë thirrje të gjithë anëtarëve dhe vizitorëve tanë në çdo cep të botës, që në datën 10 dhjetor 2007, të organizojnë protesta paqësore sensibilizuese mbi nevojën e zgjidhjes përfundimtare të çështjes së Kosovës, njohjen dhe mbështetjen e pavarësisë së shtetit të ri të Kosovës në Ballkan.

10 dhjetori është dita kur treshja e diplomatëve do të paraqesin raportin final mbi statusin e bisedimeve në OKB, raport të cilit do t'ia dorëzojnë kreut të OKB. Është një ditë historike në të cilën të gjithë së bashku duhet të ngrejmë zërin në mbrojtje të interesave tona kombëtare.

Më poshtë do të njiheni me tubime të planifikuara për tu mbajtur në New York, Londër dhe Prishtinë.

TE GJITHE TE BASHKUAR NE DEMONSTRATE PAQESORE PER NJOHJEN E MENJEHERSHME TE PAVARESISE SE KOSOVES

Komunitetit Shqiptar në Amerikë, i udhëhequr nga Këshilli Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan se bashku me shoqata dhe organizata te tjera Shqiptaro-Amerikane si dhe me mbështetjen e plotë të Kishës Katolike Shqiptare, Qendrës Islame Shqiptare, Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, i bëjnë thirrje të gjithë vëllezërve e motrave tona nga të gjithë trojet shqiptare të Shqipërisë, Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, Preshevës dhe Çamërisë të bashkohen në një demonstratë madhështore paqësore me moton TE NJIHET PAVARESIA E KOSOVES MENJEHERE ne sheshin Dag Hammarskjold në Avenue 1 dhe rrugën 47, të hënën në datë 10 dhjetor, në orën 12 pa pese. 

Në demonstratë janë ftuar dhe anëtarë të kongresit e senatit Amerikan, miq të dëshmuar të çështjes shqiptare. 

Në 10 Dhjetor treshja negociuese Wizner-Ishinger- Harchenko do të dorëzojë raportin rreth bisedimeve të dështuara Shqiptaro-Serbe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara, zotit Ban Ki Mun. Serbia dhe miqtë e saj vazhdojnë perpjekjet për ta shtyrë pafundësisht njohjen e pavaresisë dhe për rikthimin e shqiptareve në zgjedhen sllave. 

Eshtë shumë e rëndësishme që komuniteti Shqiptar në Amerikë, një pararojë e përhershme e çështjes kombëtare, qe me dinjtet dhe veper e ka deshmuar thirrjen 'MBAHU NENO MOS KE FRIKE SE KE DJEMTE NE AMERIKE', të dalë në këtë tubim në mënyrë masive për ti treguar Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe komunitetit ndërkombëtar se pavarësia është zgjidhja e vetme dhe se ç'do shtyrje tjetër e njohjes se pavaresisë së Kosovës është e papranueshme. Ka ardhur koha që sakrificat e atyre që ranë në luftë për lirinë e Kosoves të kurorëzohen me njohjen e menjëhershme të pavarësisë së saj. 

Derisa të njihet pavarësia e Kosovës, askush që e quan veten Shqiptar nuk mund të rrijë i qetë. Për mëmëdhenë edhe një herë Shqiptar, mos rri, po duku, Shqiptar!

----------


## EDUARDI

Serbët peticion për mosnjohjen e pavarsisë së Kosovës në 10 Downing Street


Petition to: NOT recognise a unilateral declaration of independence in Kosovo.

Within weeks Europe could be facing a major crisis on its doorstep: the future status of Kosovo. The Kosovo Albanians want independence from Serbia. Belgrade says it can only tolerate loose autonomy. Europe is divided. Britain favours independence. Washington and Moscow are at odds. America backs independence. Russia is against it. There is a 10 December deadline for agreement. It is universally expected there won't be any agreement. The newly elected Kosovan Government is threatening a unilateral declaration of independence from Serbia if this happens. If recognized it could set off an explosive chain reaction throughout the western Balkans, leading to a resurgence in Serbian nationalism which would plunge not only Kosovo but Bosnia back into the grips of ethnic war. We must not let this happen. Apart from the threat of renewed conflict (and the resulting refugee crisis), most of the overland drug and people trafficking routes go through the Balkans. Islamist terrorism is another reason for anxiety. There is no pressing need for Kosovo to become a fully independent state. Pristina has as much autonomy as it can use. In a resumed war, no-one can win.
http://search. petitions. pm.gov.uk/ kbroker/number10 /petitions/ search.lsim? ha=1157&sc=number10&qt=kosovo

----------


## Kreksi

> Nju Jork: Protestë për pavarësinë e Kosovës më 10 dhjetor 
> 
> 
> 
> Organizatat lobiste shqiptaro-amerikane dhe shoqatat e tjera në SHBA më 10 dhjetor do të organizojnë protestë masive në Nju Jork në mbështetje të pavarësisë së Kosovës. 
> 
> Drejtori ekzekutiv i Këshillit Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan (KKSHA), Avni Mustafaj vërtetoi mbajtjen e kësaj proteste në mesditë më 10 dhjetor para selisë së OKB-së, në ditën kur sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Ban Ki-Moon do të marrë raportin final për bisedat intensive që përmbyllën negociatat për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës. 
> 
> Organizatat shqiptare në SHBA kanë hartuar një raport ku theksohen krimet serbe në Kosovë dhe të dhëna të tjera të publikuara: 12.000 të vrarë dhe të zhdukur, 48.500 të plagosur, më shumë se 1.3 milion refugjatë dhe shkatërrimi i më shumë se 65 për qind të pasurive private dhe shtetërore në mbarë Kosovën. 
> ...


Ju pergezoje per kete iniciative te rendesishme dhe te deomosdoshme, o sot o kurre !
Shqiperi mos ke frike, i ke miqet ne Amerikë !

I madh e i vgel duhet te dali para selis se OKB-së me imazhet e krimeve serbe qe ndodhen dje, kur armenet dali edhe pas gati 100 vitesh per te kerkuar drejtesi me siguri se edeh ne duhet te dalim e te thrrasim fuqishem; Kerkojmi vetem se Pmvaresi ! Nuk mund te jetojmi nene gjakataret serbe qe na maskaruan me kurre e perjete...!

shendet e kalofshi sa me mire ne kete manifestim; me hajr !

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Shqiptarët: Faleminderit, Britani e Madhe për Kosovën

Nga 10 Downing Street ne Londer
Muhamed Veliu

Emigrantët zhvillojnë manifestim madhështor përpara Kryeministrisë në "10 Downing Street" në Londër për të falënderuar qeverinë angleze për mbështetjen që ka dhënë në zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës. Të mbledhur përpara zyrave qeveritare, në "10 Downing Street", ata përmes brohoritjeve për më shumë se tri orë kanë kërkuar që Londra zyrtare të vazhdojë përpjekjet e saj diplomatike që pavarësia e Kosovës to mos jetë e largët. Në pankartat që mbanin në duar, shqiptarët Britanisë së Madhe falënderonin edhe ish-kryeministrin Toni Bler, për rrolin e tij në dhënien fund të masakrave serbe në Kosovë.

Nuk mungonte edhe një pankartë, në të cilën shprehej mirënjohje për mbretëreshën Elisabeta II. Pjesëmarrësit e të gjitha moshave në një zë kanë brohoritur "Tani koha për pavarësi". Pjesëmarrja ka qenë më e madhe se ajo që parashikonte policia londineze, e cila tha se në këtë manifestim numri i kalonte njëmijë veta. Shqiptarëve që kishin skuqur me flamuj kombëtarë rrugën përpara Kryeministrisë angleze, iu bashkua edhe deputeti britanik Xhon Grogan. Duke përshëndetur, ai tha se nëse sot me ne do të ishte ish-ministri i Jashtëm britanik, Robin Kuk, do të thoshte se duhet të jeni krenarë për identitetin tuaj, historinë dhe kush jeni. Kujtoni të shkuarën, por tani shikoni për të ardhmen. Ai do të thoshte se mbështet planin "Ahtisari" dhe tani është koha të ecim përpara me të. 

Deputeti laburist, Xhon Grogan, në një prononcim për gazetën "Shqip" tha se Kosovën e pret shumë punë për të ndërtuar një shtet dhe prosperitetin e tij. "Britania e Madhe do të jetë nga të parët vende që do të njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës. Unë kam folur me ministrin e Jashtëm, David Miliband, për këtë çështje dhe mendoj se tani Britania së bashku me vendet e tjera evropiane dhe Amerikën, në muajt e ardhshëm, duhet të marrin përsipër një rol udhëheqës që të zgjidhin këtë çështje" deklaroi ai. Disa prej drejtuesve të shoqatave të komitetit shqiptarë, kanë dorëzuar në zyrën e Kryeministrit Gorgon Brown një peticion ku kërkohet vazhdimi i përpjekjeve britanike për zgjidhjen e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës. "Jemi mbledhur edhe herë të tjera duke manifestuar për Kosovën, por kësaj here në këtë tubim, përpara "Downing Street" ishte krejt ndryshe. Shqiptarët dolën më të bashkuar se kurrë për ti thënë faleminderit qeverisë dhe popullit britanik për ndihmën e pakursyer në këto vite të vështira për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët", u shpreh Agron Loxha, drejtor i zyrës informative të Kosovës në Londër. Ndërsa studiuesi Bejtullah Destani e cilësoi këtë tubim si të rëndësishëm në kohën e duhur. "Manifestimi i sotëm ishte shumë i qëlluar, duke marrë parasysh se bashkia ndërkombëtare ka ende hezitime për të njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës". Njëri prej organizuesve të këtij tubimi, drejtori i shoqatës "Ardhmëria", Lutfi Vata, deklaroi se "Kishim disa javë që po përgatisnim gjithçka me detaje, së bashku me kolegët e 13-të shoqatave të tjera për ditën sotme. Pjesëmarrja masive në këtë manifestim dëshmoi se shqiptarët e Britanisë së Madhe janë të bashkuar si asnjëherë tjetër kur vjen puna për çështjen kombëtare, përjashto këtu egoizmin e ndonjë shoqate apo individi të veçantë që nuk u bashkua sot me ne", deklaroi Vata.
Po në të njëjtin vend, në vitin 1999, shumë prej pjesëmarrësve në manifestimin e djeshëm, mblidheshin për ti kërkuar qeverisë së Toni Bler të ndalte spastrimet etnike nga serbët në Kosovë.
Dje, ata ishin mbledhur për tu dhënë të gjithë qeveritarëve, parlamentarëve, njerëzve të thjeshtë britanikë, një falënderim dhe mirënjohje të thellë për ndihmën e tyre. Shoqatat shqiptare janë duke planifikuar një manifestim festiv madhështor, në sheshin "Trafalgar Square" në ditën kur në Prishtinë do të shpallet pavarësia. Ndërsa Petrit Kuçana, drejtori i gazetës "The Albanian" dhe kryetari i shoqatës "Edith Durham" u shpreh se kjo protestë hapi siparin e protestave të tjera që po organizohen nga mërgimtarët shqiptarë në SHBA, Evropë etj. Kryefjala e kësaj proteste ishte "Faleminderit". Faleminderit UK, Faleminderit z. Bler, Faleminderit Britani dhe përveç mirënjohjes që u dëshmua nga mërgimtarët e këtushëm, besojmë që Britania do të jetë një ndër shtetet e para që do të njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës".

----------


## Renea

oh bravo bre shqiptart e mi te dashur, ju lumt per kto aktivitete.

----------


## D@mian

Bravo per ata qe ishin sot ne mitingun ne NYC!

Fjalimin me te dobishem e mbajti Richard Holbrook (i cili na kujtoi se kemi nevoje per seriozitet dhe te mos flutorojme me presh ne sqetull)

Fjalimi me i percartur ishe ai i Tony Dovolanit, qe filloi te thoshte gjera qe s'duheshin thene ne ate vend, ne ate moment.

Momenti me i keq kur doli nje hoxhe e filloi te therriste allah allah allah nja 5 minuta rradhe.. :xx: 

Me shume njerez duhet te kishte...kishte njerez qe kishin ardhur jo vetem nga Boston dhe NJ por edhe nga Texas dhe Michigan, ndersa disa te tjere se levizen prapanicen nga Astoria ose Bronx...

Nejse, mire dhe kaq!

----------


## EDUARDI

Kosova-çështje dite në samitin e BE-së 

Dominic Hughes
BBC, Bruksel





Kosova është çështje 'problematike' për BE-në 
E ardhmja e Kosovës do të jetë në krye të axhendës së takimit të ministrave të Jashtëm të 27 vendeve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian në Bruksel. 
BE-ja është duke pritur që të dërgojë një mision policor dhe civil në Kosovë për të ndihmuar tranzicionion nga administrata aktuale e OKB-së, tek ajo vendore. 

Por më parë, anëtarët e BE-së duhet të tejkalojnë mospajtimet e brendshme për njohjen e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Çështje 'problematike'

Kosova ka provuar të jetë një çështje problematike për Bashkimin Evropian dhe gjetja e konsensusit për të mbajtur një qëndrim të përbashkët ndaj shpalljes së pavarësisë, nuk ka qenë e lehtë. 

Vende si Gjermania dhe Britania e Madhe kanë qenë mbështetëse të fuqishme të një lloj pavarësie të mbikqyrur ndërkombëtarisht. 

Por vende të tjera si Spanja, Greqia, Qipro dhe Sllovakia janë të shqetësuara për precendin që mund të përbëjë ajo dhe për inkurajimin që mund t'u japë disa grupeve separatiste. 

Angazhim

Ministrat e Jashtëm të Britanisë së Madhe, Francës, Gjermanisë dhe Italisë, u kanë shkruar kolegëve të tjerë dhe kanë bërë thirrje që BE-ja të përmbushë angazhimet e saj. 

Me fjalë të tjera, ata kërkojnë që BE-ja të përgatitet për një mision civil dhe policor për të lehtësuar tranzicionin nga qeverisja e OKB-së tek ajo vendase. 

Dhe në Bruksel, shefi i politikës së Jashtme të BE-së, Javier Solana u ka thënë gazetarëve se besonte se po bëheshin hapa drejt arritjes së marrëveshjes. 

Të gjithë duan të shpangin atë lloj paralize evropiane që u pa në vitet '90-të dhe që mund të lejojë shpërthimin edhe një herë të dhunës në Ballkan.

----------


## Kreksi

> Bravo per ata qe ishin sot ne mitingun ne NYC!
> 
> Fjalimin me te dobishem e mbajti Richard Holbrook (i cili na kujtoi se kemi nevoje per seriozitet dhe te mos flutorojme me presh ne sqetull)
> 
> Fjalimi me i percartur ishe ai i Tony Dovolanit, qe filloi te thoshte gjera qe s'duheshin thene ne ate vend, ne ate moment.
> 
> Momenti me i keq kur doli nje hoxhe e filloi te therriste allah allah allah nja 5 minuta rradhe..
> 
> Me shume njerez duhet te kishte...kishte njerez qe kishin ardhur jo vetem nga Boston dhe NJ por edhe nga Texas dhe Michigan, ndersa disa te tjere se levizen prapanicen nga Astoria ose Bronx...
> ...


na kan zdrit ftyren me kete hoxhen; allahu kbar ! =ne gjuhen arabe....
çudi, sa prapambeturi paska edhe ne amerike....
Vetem emri Zot mund ti shpetoje shqiptaret e kurrsesi emri Allahut...
Ato imazhe qe i pash ne euronjus te bejne te çmendesh; a thue ne cilen planet jetojmi ne shqiptaret ?
Dhasht ZOTI  e nuk shpallet pamvarsija diten e bajramit me 20 Dhjetor se me te vertete qatehere serbeve ua kemi plotesuar tana deshirat....

----------


## biligoa

Aktiviteti i shqiptareve ne NY në video  
 KOSOVA INDEPENDENCE RALLY IN NY   

December 10, 2007
Kosova Pavarsi!

----------


## GMetaj

[SIZE="6"]Kosova dhe 10 dhjetori 2007[/SIZE]

_Sot nevojitet ti kujtojme botes mbare se cfare ka ndodhur ne Kosove, jo vetem sot por te pakten 100 vjetet e fundit. Ne kete material une do te rimarr disa nga faktet me te rendesishme, flagrante te historise dhe te se sotmes, do tja u dergoj juve, lexuesve, miqve dhe shokeve, ne menyre qe ti pasuroni dhe tja beni te ditur botes mbare se Kosova dhe populli i saj nuk kerkojne asgje me shume se dinjiteti i tyre. Dinjiteti i nje populli eshte liria, eshte e drejta per te krijuar shtetin e tij.
_
*Nga Genti Metaj*

Te gjithe e dinim se negociatat midis Kosovareve dhe Serbeve nuk do te sillnin asnje risi te re apo zhvilim pozitiv ne lidhje me statusin e Kosoves.
Ne keto momente qe po radhis keto rreshta eshte data 10 dhjetor 2007. Sot, ka perfunduar zyrtarisht dhe afati i lene treshes negociatore, ne menyre qe nje zgjidhje me ane te kompromisit te gjendej per statusin e ardhshem te Kosoves.
Serbet dhe Kosovaret e kane te pamundur te bejne kompromis, e kane te pamundur sepse kendveshtrimet e tyre jane diametralisht te kunderta. Sepsa populli i kosoves nuk kerkon as me shume dhe as me pak se ajo qe i takon, Pavaresi !
Sepse serbet fatkeqesisht nuk kane arritur te « piqen » pas gjithe atyre qe ndodhen, pas shperberjes se Jugosllavise, pas masakrave ne cdo kend te ish Republikes Federale. Pas vrasjeve, masakrave, represionit policor dhe zhvendosjes se me shume se 500 000 shqiptareve autokton te Kosoves. Serbet nuk kane arritur te kuptojne se sot nuk ka me te vegjel dhe te medhenj. Serbet nuk kane kuptuar se manipulimit te historise i ka ardhur fundi, se genocidet nuk jane me te denja per Europen, per ballkanin, se koha e barbarive ka perenduar dhe ne fund te fundit ka ardhur momenti qe shqiptaret e Kosoves te rimarrin ate qe u grabiten me pa te drejte fuqite e medha per interesa te uleta, PAVARESINE.
Ne kete material une do te rimarr disa nga faktet me te rendesishme, flagrante te historise dhe te se sotmes, do tja u dergoj juve, lexuesve, miqve dhe shokeve, ne menyre qe ti pasuroni dhe tja beni te ditur botes mbare.
Kosova dhe shqiptaret ne Ballkan.

Shqiptaret jane i vetmi popull ne ballkan, i cili eshte i pranishem ne shume shtete te tjera te rajonit. Mjafton te permendim disa nga vendet e ish Republikes Federale te Jugosllavise, si Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, Serbia, etj. Sigurisht qe Shqiptaret perbejne pjesen derrmuese te Kosoves me mbi 90% te popullsise. Ne baze te dokumentave te ndryshem, hulumtimit dhe shoshitjes se historise, bota mbare ka pranuar, shtypi shqiptar dhe i huaj ka nenvizuar se Kosova ju bashkangjit Serbise ne vitin 1912.
Dihet ashiqare se faktor i kesaj bashkangjitjeje artificiale u bene fuqite e medha, te cilat per te kenaqur orekset e Serbeve dhe per te eleminuar kontradiktat midis tyre, ne menyre absurde, pa asnje fare respekti per popullin shqiptar, pa asnje lloj kriteri dhe aspirate kulturore, etnike, nacionale, sociologjike e ku di une se cfare krijuan katrauren e sotme.
Te pafuqi dhe te paorganizuar ne teresine teritoriale dhe viset e tyre, shqiptaret e Kosoves pas nje rezistence jo sinjifikative pranuan fatin qe ju caktuan te tjeret, por asnje here nuk u pajtuan me politiken e federates Jugosllave. Ne menyre te vazhdueshme ata ju kundervune faktit se Kosova dhe populli kosovar nuk mund te ishin nje province, por popull konstitutiv i Federates Jugosllave. Ne rast se ata do te ishin njohur si popull konstitutiv, atehere e drejta e vetvendosjes ne ditet e sotme do te ishte nje e drejte legjitime, qofte dhe ne syte e Serbise.
Ne syte e komunitetit nderkombetar ajo do te ishte thjeshte nje formalitet i nevojshem, vetem e vetem qe te zbatoheshin procedurat demokratike.
Ne vitin 1974 Kosoves i akordohet autonomia, e cila mund te konsiderohet si njefare gjysme republike, pasi autoritet kosovare gezonin te drejten e vetos per vendimet qe merreshin ne kuadrin e federates. Por jo rastesisht, ajo mbetet pjesa me e prapambetur e ish-Federates Jugosllave. Shteti federal nuk e shihte me sy te mire zhvillimin ekonomik te kosovareve. Serbet e dinin shume mire se problemet ekonomike jane paresore ne jeten e perditshme dhe ne rast se kosovaret do te kishin te njejtin nivel me republikat e tjera, heret apo vone ata do te riktheheshin tek statusi. Ne vitin 1989 autoritet serbe me ne krye famekeqin Sllobodan Milloshevic, suprimuan autonomine dhe filluan represionin me famekeq te historise moderne te rajonit te ballkanit.

*Pak histori per gjera te sterditura, por vitale...  * 

Megjithe eshte thene dhe sterthene, megjithese te gjithe ne e dime dhe e sterdime, eshte e nevojshme te nenvizohet se kosovaret, jane e vetmja kombesi jo sllave e ish Republikes Federale te Jugosllavise.
Duke qene se ata e kishin kuptuar me kohe se cfare mund te ndodhte nga momenti ne moment, ne vitin 1981 protestuan fuqishem duke kerkuar statusin e republikes se shtate ne gjirin e ish Jugosllavise. Ne kohen kur te gjithe prisnin qe pas protestave te shumta paqesore, kosovareve tju jepej statusi i republikes ne gjirin e federates, reforma e famshme e kushtetutes ne vitin 1989, ju heq atyre dhe te drejten e autonomise, te cilen e gezonin qe prej 1974 -es.
Te drejtat e kosovareve shumezohen me zero dhe autoritet serbe vendosen gjendjen e jashtezakonshme. Duke u mbeshtetur ne ligjin e gjendjes se jashtezakonshme, autoritet serbe shperbejne forcerisht parlamentin e Kosoves, i cili sapo kishte proklamuar barazine administrative me republikat qe perbenin asokohe Federaten Jugosllave. Askush nuk e ka harruar 3 shtatorin e po te njejtit vit, pas grevave te famshme te popullsise kosovare, me shume se 150 000 shqiptare u larguan forcerisht nga administata publike  dhe nderrmarrjet shteterore. Racizmi dhe represioni serb nuk u ndalen vetem ne aspektin politik.
Autonomia kulturore e kosovareve u fshi me nje te rene te lapsit dhe masa te forta diskrimunuese u ndermorren ne te gjitha fushat.

Ja disa nga ndryshimet themelore te asaj epoke:

Ne fushen e arsimit, u rrit ne menyre te menjehershme numri i oreve ne gjuhen serbe dhe u u hoq  pjesa derrmuese e oreve mesimore ne gjuhen shqipe.
Programet mesimore dhe shkencore nuk perzgjidheshin me nga shqiptaret, por nga nje komision i posacem serb.
U kufizua me ligj numri i shqiptareve qe do te mund te ndiqnin studime universitare.
Universiteti i Prishtines u serbizua dhe te gjithe profesoret qe kundershtuan kete politike u perjashtuan forcerisht nga administrata.
Ne fushen e shtypit, nje numer i konsiderueshem gazetash ne gjuhen shqipe u mbyllen.
Pervec Radio Zagrebit, e cila transmetonte 10 minuta ne dite ne gjuhen shqipe, Radio Televizioni ne gjuhen shqipe u mbyll.
Te gjithe muzete, teatrot, kinemate dhe studiot e ndryshme kulturore u mbyllen ne menyre te dhunshme.
Pak nga pak gjuha shqipe po humbiste dhe ne emertimet e rrugeve, shesheve etj.
Sipas te dhenave te bera publike me vone ne shtypin shqiptar dhe ate nderkombetar, ekzistonte nje program special i Jugosllavise per Kosoven. Per kete mjafton te permendim gazeten zyrtare te Serbise, te dates 16 mars 1990. Ajo deshmon plotesisht se pervec gjithe fakteve qe permendem me siper, ishte parashikuar ne detaje ripopullimi i Kosoves me serbe.
Qe keta te fundit te mberrinin ne menyre masive, u aprovuan avantazhe te ndryshme, rroga te majme, dhenie pronash falas nga ana e shtetit dhe lehtesira te tjera.
Kishte ardhur koha qe shqiptaret e kosoves te mbroheshin dhe ta shihnin realitetin ne sy. Kjo ishte dhe gjeneza e nje levizje te organizua, paralele me institucionet e Beogradit, nje levizje klandestine, e organizuar, kolektive dhe me qellime te qarta. Kjo levizje riorganizoi politiken, arsimin, kulturen, bile dhe qeverisjen e Kosoves me organet e saj paralele, te panjohura zyrtarisht nga serbet. Rezistaence paqesore kishte filluar!
Fillimi i rezistences dhe me tej
Te ndodhur perballe ketij diskriminimi dhe represioni te vazhdueshem, perballe rrezikut te zhdukjes perfundimtare, shqiptaret e Kosoves u mblodhen rreth LDK per te mbajtur gjalle sa te mundnin ekzistencen e tyre. Ata menduan se do te mberrinin te ndergjegjesonin komunitetin nderkombetar per situaten e atyshme dhe me ne fund fuqite e medha do te ndikonin drejtepersedrejti ne zgjidhjen e problemit kosovar.
Lufta politike dhe paqesore e LDK dhe Presidentit Rugova beri mjaft ne nderkombetarizimin e ceshtjes se Kosoves ne arenen nderkombetare. Me karizmen e tij Ibrahim Rugova u prit gati ne te gjitha kancelarite europiane dhe ne SHBA. Bota mbare u sensibilizua dhe ceshtja e Kosoves pas shume kohesh trajtohej gati ne cdo eveniment nderkombetar.
Por te lodhur, te drobitur, pa asnje lloj perspektive, nen nje terror dhe represion te paimagjinueshem shqiptaret e Kosoves vendosin te kalonin ne rezistencen e armatosur. Perkrah rezistences paqesore te Rugoves, perkrah sistemit paralel te qeverisjes, ne vitin 1998 doli ne skene ushtria Clirimtare e Kosoves.
Kishte ikur koha e paqes dhe rezistences diplomatike, kosovaret vendosen te marrin armet dhe te luftojne.
Dimri i vitit 1998 do te jete dimri me i zi i historise kosovare. Nden pretekstin e luftes kunder UCK, forcat paramilitare, forcat e ushtrise dhe policise serbe fillojne masakren mbare popullore. Ne Drenice, me dhjetera dhe qindra shqiptare u vrane dhe u masakruan. Gjate veres se po ati viti forcat serbe nderrmoren te parin spastrim etnik te koheve moderne. E gjithe zona kufitare me Shqiperine u be objekt i luftimeve te ashpra, vrasjeve makabre dhe grabitjes se pashembullt. Brenda disa javeve rreth 250 000 shqiptare qe banonin ne zonen kufitare u zhvendosen dhe u zbuan nga forcat serbe. 
Sipas shifrave te Komisariatit te Larte te refugjateve qe datojne me 23 mars 1999, me shume se 450 000 shqiptare u debuan forcerisht dhe gjithe pasuria e tyre u vodh nga serbet. Ne vitin 1999, Gjykata Penale Nderkombetare do te sinjalizonte si fillim 2018 kufoma. Askush nuk eshte ne gjendje te jape shifren e sakte te viktimave, por mund te deshmojme se dhe sot e kesaj dite gjenden varre te perbashketa kudo ne Kosove.

Nderhyrja nderkombetare

Pas ofensives se dyte ushtarake nderrmarre nga ushtria dhe paramilitaret serbe, komuniteti nderkombetar regon dhe kercenon beogradin me ane te Grupit te Kontaktit dhe NATO s. Keto kercenime bene qe Slobodan Milloshevici te nenshkruaje nje marreveshje, e cila u quajt Marreveshja Milloshevic  Hollbruk, ne te cilen shteti serb angazhohej te ndalonte ne menyre te menjehershme operacionet ushtarake, te terhiqte forcat speciale nga territori i Kosoves, te lejonte futjen e ndihmave humanitare dhe te lejonte prezencen e shtypit ne zonat e perfshira nga luftimet.
Ne daten 6 shkurt 1999 hapen punimet e Konferences se Rambujese. Faza e pare e negociatave te Rambujese deshtoi plotesisht, pasi as serbet dhe as shqiptaret nuk pranuan te nenshkruanin nje marreveshje.
Pas deshtimit te fazes se dyte se Konferences se Rambujese, po per shkak te serbeve, me 24 mars 1999, forcat e NATO-s fillojne bombardimet kunder forcave serbe, te cilat jo vetem qe nuk ndalen represionin pas marreveshjes Milloshevic  Hollbruk, por i intensifikuan ato dhe shtuan ne menyre te konsiderueshme terrorin duke vrare gra e femije.
Ne daten 9 qershor 1999, Sllobodan Millosheci dhe makina vrasese e serbise kapitulluan. Serbet nenshkruajne Marreveshjen e Kumanoves dhe pas votimit te rezolutes 1244 nga Kombet e Bashkuara, Kosova vendoset nden administrimin nderkombetar. Qe prej kesaj kohe dhe deri ne keto momente, Kosova merr fryme e lire dhe shpreson te krijoje shtetin e saj legjitim.
Tanime kane kaluar plot 9 vjet nga koha kur serbia kapitulloi perpara forcave progresiste te botes mbare. Zhvillimi i ngjarjeve dhe procesi i se ardhmes se Kosoves eshte duke perfunduar me shume se natyrshem.   Negociatat mes serbeve dhe kosovareve kane perfunduar prej kohesh, por zyrtarisht ato perfunduan sot.  Askush nuk e mohon dot se shqiptaret nuk i morren seriozisht bisedimet me serbet. Askush nuk mund te thote se Kosova nuk pati durim, se kosovaret nuk i morren seriozisht parteneret nderkombetar duke filluar qe nga Europa, SHBA dhe Rusia. Askush nuk mund ta mohoje se Serbia nuk  mund ta pranoje qe pavaresia e Kosoves eshte e pashmangshme.
Shqiptaret mund te kishin negociuar dhe mund te negociojne shume gjera te tjera, por ne asnje menyre pavaresine. Perfaqesuesit e Kosoves kane bere vazhdimisht propozime ne kete aspekt, propozime te cilat jane ne dobi te vete Serbise, te Kosoves dhe mbare rajonit.
Sic e ka theksuar dhe kryeministri i Kosoves, Zoti Agim Ceku, Pavaresia nuk eshte dicka qe mund ose do te jete vonuar ne shkembim per stimuj financiare, ashtu sic mund te kene sugjeruar disa njerez; pavaresia nuk eshte per shitje. Pavaresia nuk eshte thjesht nje opsion ne tavoline ose nje model kushtetues i propozuar. Ajo eshte nje fakt i ri per historine, ekonomine, politiken dhe shoqerine ne rajon.
Megjithese sot serbet perpiqen te shfaqen ne syte e komunitetit nderkombetar si dialogues, si njerez qe nuk marrin dhe nuk do te marrin iniciativa te njeanshme, ata e dine fare mire se kete po e bejne per nje aresye shume te thjeshte: ka ikur koha kur copetimet, genocidet dhe masakrat fshihen, kamuflohen, ka ikur koha te trumbetojne se gjoja Kosova qenka djepi i qyteterimit te tyre, se gjoja kosovaret jane te ardhur ne Kosove. Ata jane te ndergjegjshem se askush nuk i kaperdin me, te pakten ne momentin qe po flasim dokrrat fetare, filozofite makabre dhe racore. Megjithese ne krah te tyre gjenden si perhere  aleatet e tyre Ruse, kohet kane ndyshuar. Defteret e vjetra jane shkundur nga pluhuri dhe  nese e do puna,Kosova e vetme do te deklaroje pavaresine e saj.
Kosova, populli i saj, politikanet e saj do ti shkojne deri ne fund respektit per faktorin nderkombetar dhe do te rikonfirmoje per te disaten here se ka nje angazhim te qarte nga Kosova per pajtim dhe stabilitet rajonal.

----------


## GMetaj

Pershendetje te gjitheve, ky peticion do tu dergohet te gjitha institucioneve nderkombetare. Firmosni per pavaresine e Kosoves. Per ta bere Klikoni mbi nje nga lidhjet e meposhtme:

http://www.lapetition.be/petition.php?petid=1115

ose ne tekstin qe vijon: Pétition : Independence du Kosovo, maintenant

Ju do temerrni nje mesazh ne adresen tuaj mail, menjehere sapo te keni firmosur. Ne mesazhin qe do t'ju vije eshte e domosdoshme te validoni firmen. faleminderit. ne rast se do te hasni ne veshtiresi, kontaktoni botuesin e revistes URA - Le Pont ne adresen e meposhtme: ura_lepont@yahoo.fr

Bonjour,

Je voudrais attirer ton attention sur un sujet qui me tient à coeur.

Si toi aussi tu y es sensible je t'encourage à aller signer la pétition et à faire suivre cet Email à tes contacts.

Adresse de la pétition : http://www.lapetition.be/petition.php?petid=1115

Pétition : Independence du Kosovo, maintenant

PETITION

POUR LINDEPENDANCE DU KOSOVO MAINTENANT


A lattention de Monsieur Ban Ki Moon, Secrétaire Générale des nations Unies.

A lattention de Monsieur Javier Solana,
Haut Représentant de l'Union européenne pour la politique étrangère.

A lattention de Monsieur José Manuel Barroso, Président de la Commission Européenne.

A lattention de Monsieur Oli Rehn, Commissaire Européen pour lextension.

A lattention du trio de négociateurs du Groupe de contact.


Messieurs,

Nous démocrates, citoyens du monde, de lUnion Européenne et de Belgique,
appelons la Communauté internationale à accéder à la volonté unanime du peuple albanais du Kosovo dobtenir le statut dindépendance.

Depuis 1999 et le retrait des forces armées serbes du Kosovo, le territoire vit sous protectorat de la Minuk et de la Kfor. Les relations avec la Serbie relèvent du bon voisinage. Lheure de Prishtina est réglée sur Bruxelles et non pas sur Belgrade.

Le plan de Monsieur Ahtisaari dindépendance conditionnelle est le seul praticable.

Il garantit le droit de tous les citoyens et la protection des droits des minorités serbes et autres.

La fin de la fédération yougoslave, articulée autour de la Serbie, a pour conséquence pratique la fin de la tutelle serbe sur la population albanaise du Kosovo.

Sachant la spécificité de lhistoire des Balkans, nous sommes conscients que lindépendance du Kosovo ne peut être un précédent pour dautres régions du monde. Cette inquiétude légitime ne peut justifier linertie.

Lindépendance du Kosovo joue en faveur de la stabilité de lensemble de la région des Balkans, durement éprouvée par dix ans de violence et de désordre.
Lattentisme crée les conditions dune radicalisation des options politiques que personne ne souhaite.
Lactuelle période prolongée dindécision entrave le développement économique auquel aspire lensemble de la population du Kosovo.

Apres la tragédie de 1999, point culminant de nombreuses années doppression, de discriminations, darbitraire et de racisme dEtat, les Albanais du Kosovo naccepteront pas de revivre au sein dun Etat serbe qui na jamais reconnu ses crimes.
Admettre linévitable indépendance du Kosovo est la seule option réaliste.

Le Kosovo na pas vocation à rejoindre lAlbanie, ce que rappelle en permanence la classe politique albanaise à Tirana et à Prishtina.

La résolution du statut du Kosovo apportera une autorité nouvelle de lUnion européenne dans les Balkans. Le Kosovo est avant tout un problème Européen et les Kosovars aspirent à un avenir au sein de l'Union européenne. LEurope est lhorizon de tous les Etats de la région.

Lindépendance du Kosovo accélérera la marche vers lintégration européenne.


Merci à toi.

----------

